# Dwight Howard or Andrew Bynum? A Lakers issue right out of central casting



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Orlando's Howard, the NBA's best center, can be a free agent in 2012, and rumors have him perhaps going to L.A. But Bynum, the Lakers' current center, is pretty good himself, as he proves by holding his own against Howard in 97-84 win over Magic.
> 
> Let's have a big Lakerdom welcome for . . . whomever.
> 
> ...


http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/lakers/la-sp-heisler-lakers-20110315,0,3730963.column


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

This is a no-brainer.

Keep Andrew. The guy found the answer during the all-star break and is clearly the best defensive center in the league.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Easy answer, Dwight Howard, proven leader, continues to grow offensively, best defensive player in the NBA, and won't break down when you're counting on him to push through the regular season, and into the playoffs.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Howard and anyone who says otherwise is a fool.

But I do love 'Drew and would hate to see him go, but at a certain point you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Howard is the only person I would trade Drew for at this point


----------



## Makaveli (Nov 27, 2010)

Howard. As hard as it is for me to pass on Bynum given what he's been doing post All-Star break, Howard is more reliable, less injury prone, and is more of a franchise player. He's also a lot quicker, can get out in transition easier, AND can play the half court set. I still think Howard will remain the dominant center over Drew as time progresses.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Howard. Only players I'd trade Bynum for right now are Howard, Lebron and I'd seriously consider Griffin.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Jesus Christ.

In two months from now we are liable to hear pleas to trade Bynum for Wilson Chandler or something.

Such a roller coaster relationship with Laker fans.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I can't even pretend I watch Laker games every night and have seen Bynum's progress but you can't forget knees are made of bubblegum either. 

I think it's kind of comical a) this is such a casual who do we want type of thing, like it's as easy as winning the vote on a thread poll and b) someone would actually turn down Dwight Howard for anything not LeBron.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> Jesus Christ.
> 
> In two months from now we are liable to hear pleas to trade Bynum for Wilson Chandler or something.
> 
> Such a roller coaster relationship with Laker fans.


It's all Basel's fault.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Jesus Christ.
> 
> In two months from now we are liable to hear pleas to trade Bynum for Wilson Chandler or something.
> 
> Such a roller coaster relationship with Laker fans.


Thank you. I was going to lose it but seeing at least one sensible person calmed me down.


Bynum will be injured again. Probably at a very key time such as the playoffs. Then he'll be labeled a "warrior" for playing through the injury. 

"Howard is the only guy I'd trade Bynum for!" are you guys ****ing kidding me? Wow. You guys have absolutely lost touch with reality.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I love what Drew brings to the table when he's healthy, but if you're getting Dwight Howard in exchange, you take that 100 times out of 100.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

R-Star said:


> Thank you. I was going to lose it but seeing at least one sensible person calmed me down.
> 
> 
> Bynum will be injured again. Probably at a very key time such as the playoffs. Then he'll be labeled a "warrior" for playing through the injury.
> ...


What center besides Howard would you trade Bynum for? When he's healthy he's arguably the second best center in the league and the perfect fit for our team. And his injury concerns aren't nearly as big of a deal on the Lakers as they would be on another team because we have a Lamar Odom coming off the bench.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> What center besides Howard would you trade Bynum for? When he's healthy he's arguably the second best center in the league and the perfect fit for our team. And his injury concerns aren't nearly as big of a deal on the Lakers as they would be on another team because we have a Lamar Odom coming off the bench.


To be fair, Cris did say player, not Center. As much as I hate the guy, Lebron has to be mentioned. We can knock him all we want to for not winning a ring but he lead a craptastic team to 60+ wins two years in a row. 

I value Bynum more than players that are better than him because I like him and I like his skill set. He's a terrific defender and rebounder. He's strong enough to match up with big guys like Shaq and agile enough to bother quick guys like Howard. He's also a pretty darn good offensive player. Not a number one option but a solid number two on a good team. I like his progression. If he can manage to stay healthy, there's always the possibility of a Bynum for Howard swap in the future. We certainly can't sign him so a sign a trade will be the only means of acquiring him.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ron said:


> This is a no-brainer.
> 
> Keep Andrew. The guy found the answer during the all-star break and is clearly the best defensive center in the league.


No he hasn't, no he isn't


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Ron said:


> This is a no-brainer.
> 
> Keep Andrew. The guy found the answer during the all-star break and is clearly the best defensive center in the league.


He's still not as good defensively as Dwight. Howard has kept the Magic from being one of the worst defensive squads in the league to one of the better ones. There isn't another above average defender on that roster outside of him.

'Drew has really stepped it up since the break though, hopefully he doesn't lose his focus due to the suspension.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Ron said:


> This is a no-brainer.
> 
> Keep Andrew. The guy found the answer during the all-star break and is clearly the best defensive center in the league.


You really shouldn't even say garbage like that joking around.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

dont let your feelings get hurt - it's clearly a silly opinion but you know you are trolling a Laker fan forum so what do you expect?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Ron said:


> This is a no-brainer.
> 
> Keep Andrew. The guy found the answer during the all-star break and is clearly the best defensive center in the league.


lmao


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

e-monk said:


> dont let your feelings get hurt - it's clearly a silly opinion but you know you are trolling a Laker fan forum so what do you expect?


:laugh: at Ron being a troll in this Lakers forum.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> You really shouldn't even say garbage like that joking around.


I believe in title after title; this guy fits perfectly in the Lakers' offense and defensive schemes, and a whole lot of you guys don't know basketball at all.

I remember Wilt Chamberlain joining forces with Jerry West and Elgin Baylor in 1968 and how many titles did those guys win together?

You got it. Zero.

Tell me I am wrong.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

e-monk said:


> dont let your feelings get hurt - it's clearly a silly opinion but you know you are trolling a Laker fan forum so what do you expect?


Tell me, who really benefited from the 'Melo trade, Denver or New York?

Hmmmmm, let's see how many titles has Howard won in Orlando?

I thought so.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> :laugh: at Ron being a troll in this Lakers forum.


I think he meant the Orlando fan. :laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh...um...I knew that...

:basel2:

Damn.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Basel said:


> Oh...um...I knew that...
> 
> :basel2:
> 
> Damn.


You suck.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Ron said:


> I believe in title after title; this guy fits perfectly in the Lakers' offense and defensive schemes, and a whole lot of you guys don't know basketball at all.


Why would Dwight not be a perfect fit? What does Bynum do that Howard doesn't?



> I remember Wilt Chamberlain joining forces with Jerry West and Elgin Baylor in 1968 and how many titles did those guys win together?
> 
> You got it. Zero.
> 
> Tell me I am wrong.


How long did they play together? And how many did West and Baylor win before Wilt?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Ron said:


> Tell me, who really benefited from the 'Melo trade, Denver or New York?


A little early to be saying this, don't you think? 



> Hmmmmm, let's see how many titles has Howard won in Orlando?
> 
> I thought so.


How many titles would each have if they switched places? I'm guessing the Lakers would be going for a 4 peat instead of a 3peat and the Magic would still have none.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Why would Dwight not be a perfect fit? What does Bynum do that Howard doesn't?


hmmm... Let's see: getting a center who not only is the best defender in the league but also one of the best rebounders around and someone who doesn't seem would mind demanding the ball a lot WHILE being a much, much less injury risk? 
Teah, it's proposterous (sp?)! I spit at the very idea of this trade! Ptui!



> How long did they play together? And how many did West and Baylor win before Wilt?


Ron't asking a trick question. He knows Baylor got injured.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Ron said:


> I believe in title after title; this guy fits perfectly in the Lakers' offense and defensive schemes, and a whole lot of you guys don't know basketball at all.
> 
> I remember Wilt Chamberlain joining forces with Jerry West and Elgin Baylor in 1968 and how many titles did those guys win together?
> 
> ...


Not trolling, it's just a dumb thing to say. But honestly the part you're defending isn't the part that got me riled up. I get that Bynum fits the Lakers' system and it's always a risk to get rid of that guy for someone who's a better talent but might not fit as well. Saying you'd rather keep Bynum for the fit doesn't offend me, I get where you're coming from.

The foolish part was calling him the best defensive center in the league. You said he was _clearly_ the best. He just flat out is not by any quantitative or qualitative measure better defensively than the 2-time (soon to be 3-time) defensive player of the year. Dwight's going on his 4th straight year leading the league in defensive win shares, 3rd straight in defensive rating and is so far and away the best and most valuable defensive player in basketball it's not even funny.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Ron said:


> This is a no-brainer.
> 
> Keep Andrew. The guy found the answer during the all-star break and is clearly the best defensive center in the league.


Keep drinking that Kool Aid, Ron.

Anyone who doesn't say Dwight Howard needs to just stop whatever they're doing and slap themselves in the face. Dwight Howard is the best C in the league by a long shot. Putting him next to Gasol would give the Lakers the two best big men in the NBA.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I like Kool-Aid and I'm good with the bling...keep Andrew and keep getting Bling.

What's wrong with that?

I would rather go with a sure thing, rather than a "maybe."


----------

